# How long before a MMA fight do you take the gi off?



## Fight with attitude (Mar 5, 2006)

I've heard a lot of people tell me that they train with a gi on all the time and only take it off a few weeks up to their MMA fight.

I'm hopeing this doesn't go into a no gi vs gi debate. I'm just wondering how long people who train in gi's take them off before a fight or if they even take them off at all or train in no gi all the time.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 5, 2006)

You train the techniques in the gi, practice the fight without it. I think if your entering an mma fight, you should practice without it. never heard o a time frame.
some guys don't train the gi in preperation for the fight. they do only when they are practicing jiu0jitsu.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 5, 2006)

The professional fighters in our gym seem to follow their personal preferences.  Some only train no gi, some do both.  None of our fighters are exclusively gi and then "take it off" just for a fight.

Train like you fight, therefore training without a gi should be regular practice for someone who wants to fight MMA.  Gi practice is valuable, but I don't think there is a rule or time frame that would replace regular, quality no gi training.

We could get into a huge discussion on the pro's and con's of gi and no gi, but I don't think that is what you are really asking.


----------



## WilliamJ (Mar 7, 2006)

Take it off as soon as possible. You need to train the same as you fight. If you get used to grabbing and holding the gi you will have bad habits for MMA. Gi vs no gi aside if you are in preparations to fight you need to train as a fighter wearing what you will during the fight. This means grappling with your fight gloves on too.


----------



## RoninPimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Definately the sooner, the better.


----------

